# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سربازی بعد کارشناسی پرستاری، لطفا کمک

## s_hosein_p

سلام دوستان، من ترم 8ام الان و شهریور حکم فارغ التحصیلی خورده برام، میخوام کنکور 402 شرکت کنم ،خواستم بدونم که چجوری اقدام کنم که زود سربازی شروع شه تا به مشکل نخورم و همزمان درسمم بخونم...
بعد این تغییرات کنکور که میگن چه بلایی قراره سر امثال من بیاره چیکار باید بکنیم اگه اجرا بشه 
و اینکه از الان کتابارو بخرم (منظورم کمک درسیاس) آیا خوبه برا 402 یا ممکنه تغییر کنه چون الان یکم پول دارم میخوام تا آخر تابستون کم کم بخرم
ممنون میشم کمکم کنین

----------


## ha.hg

سلام 
سایت نشرالگو زده کتاب های سال به سال فیزیک و ریاضی تا1403 قابل استفاده هستش
واسه این دو تا فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد اگه از امسال بخرید کتاباشو.
 البته واسه منبع اول الگو مناسب نیس :Yahoo (1):

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلام 
> سایت نشرالگو زده کتاب های سال به سال فیزیک و ریاضی تا1403 قابل استفاده هستش
> واسه این دو تا فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد اگه از امسال بخرید کتاباشو.
>  البته واسه منبع اول الگو مناسب نیس


منم مطمئنم منابع تغییر نمیکنه شاید زیست کمی تغییر کنه اونم خیلی جزئی

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلام دوستان، من ترم 8ام الان و شهریور حکم فارغ التحصیلی خورده برام، میخوام کنکور 402 شرکت کنم ،خواستم بدونم که چجوری اقدام کنم که زود سربازی شروع شه تا به مشکل نخورم و همزمان درسمم بخونم...
> بعد این تغییرات کنکور که میگن چه بلایی قراره سر امثال من بیاره چیکار باید بکنیم اگه اجرا بشه 
> و اینکه از الان کتابارو بخرم (منظورم کمک درسیاس) آیا خوبه برا 402 یا ممکنه تغییر کنه چون الان یکم پول دارم میخوام تا آخر تابستون کم کم بخرم
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنین


Up

----------


## D.Farnoosh.r

سلام.... ریاضی وفیزیک رو میتونین تهیه کنین ولی زیست وشیمی احتمالا تغییر کنه مثلا برای ۴۰۱ زیست دهم تغییر کرده اونایی که پشت کنکور موندن.. الان کتابای دهم ۹۹ و یازدهم ۱۴۰۰ که شهریور میاد  رو میتونین تهیه کنین که مطابق کنکور ۴۰۲ هستن و خب برای هرپایه کتاب تست هم میزنن ینی درسته که کتاب تست جامع مطابق۴۰۲ الان نمیزنن ولی پایه پایه جدا میتونین برای دهم رو الان و یازدهمو احتمالا ابان اذر تهیه کنین مثلا زیست خیلی سبز دهم چاپ ۹۹ ... شیمی مبتکران یازدهم چاپ ۴۰۰....ولی برا ریاضی فیزیک میتونین ازهمین الانم با کتابای موجود کار کنین ... برا عمومی هم همینطور زیاد تغییر نمیکنن اینا ...فوقش سال کنکورتون pdf هاشونو ی نگا میندازین

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلام.... ریاضی وفیزیک رو میتونین تهیه کنین ولی زیست وشیمی احتمالا تغییر کنه مثلا برای ۴۰۱ زیست دهم تغییر کرده اونایی که پشت کنکور موندن.. الان کتابای دهم ۹۹ و یازدهم ۱۴۰۰ که شهریور میاد  رو میتونین تهیه کنین که مطابق کنکور ۴۰۲ هستن و خب برای هرپایه کتاب تست هم میزنن ینی درسته که کتاب تست جامع مطابق۴۰۲ الان نمیزنن ولی پایه پایه جدا میتونین برای دهم رو الان و یازدهمو احتمالا ابان اذر تهیه کنین مثلا زیست خیلی سبز دهم چاپ ۹۹ ... شیمی مبتکران یازدهم چاپ ۴۰۰....ولی برا ریاضی فیزیک میتونین ازهمین الانم با کتابای موجود کار کنین ... برا عمومی هم همینطور زیاد تغییر نمیکنن اینا ...فوقش سال کنکورتون pdf هاشونو ی نگا میندازین


خیلی ممنون زیست و شیمی آخرین منابعی هستن که میخرم قطعا ولی کتاب درسی دهم یازدهمو جفتشو چاپ 99 گرفتم دوازدهمم 400 میگیرم تو کتاب زده تغییری نمیکنن تغییرم بشه پی دی افو پیدا میکنم تطبیق میدم

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلام دوستان، من ترم 8ام الان و شهریور حکم فارغ التحصیلی خورده برام، میخوام کنکور 402 شرکت کنم ،خواستم بدونم که چجوری اقدام کنم که زود سربازی شروع شه تا به مشکل نخورم و همزمان درسمم بخونم...
> بعد این تغییرات کنکور که میگن چه بلایی قراره سر امثال من بیاره چیکار باید بکنیم اگه اجرا بشه 
> و اینکه از الان کتابارو بخرم (منظورم کمک درسیاس) آیا خوبه برا 402 یا ممکنه تغییر کنه چون الان یکم پول دارم میخوام تا آخر تابستون کم کم بخرم
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنین


Up
دوستان یعنی کسی نیست؟

----------


## s_hosein_p

> Up
> دوستان یعنی کسی نیست؟


Up

----------


## Rainbow7

بهترین رشتس چرا میخوای کنکور بد دوباره آخه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## meysam98

همون روزی که مدرکو گرفتی دفترچه پست کن .

----------


## s_hosein_p

> بهترین رشتس چرا میخوای کنکور بد دوباره آخه


چون چیزی برای از دست دادن ندارم

----------


## Fawzi

منابع تغییری نمیکنه و شاید خیلی جزئی باشه تغییرات

----------


## s_hosein_p

> منابع تغییری نمیکنه و شاید خیلی جزئی باشه تغییرات


خیلی ممنون، راسی کانالی میشناسی فیلمهای مؤسسات رو بزاره؟

----------


## Fawzi

> خیلی ممنون، راسی کانالی میشناسی فیلمهای مؤسسات رو بزاره؟


filmkonkori تا جایی ک ایدی یادم بیاد میزاره
سرچ کنی تو تل میاد بالا واست 
حالا اگه نیومد بگو تا بتونم واست تا اخرشب ایدی پیدا کنم بزارم

----------


## s_hosein_p

> filmkonkori تا جایی ک ایدی یادم بیاد میزاره
> سرچ کنی تو تل میاد بالا واست 
> حالا اگه نیومد بگو تا بتونم واست تا اخرشب ایدی پیدا کنم بزارم


والا چیزی نیاورد به درد بخور

----------


## Fawzi

> والا چیزی نیاورد به درد بخور



@filmkonkori100
اینم ایدی

----------


## s_hosein_p

> @filmkonkori100
> اینم ایدی


خیلی ممنون

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> سلام دوستان، من ترم 8ام الان و شهریور حکم فارغ التحصیلی خورده برام، میخوام کنکور 402 شرکت کنم ،خواستم بدونم که چجوری اقدام کنم که زود سربازی شروع شه تا به مشکل نخورم و همزمان درسمم بخونم...
> بعد این تغییرات کنکور که میگن چه بلایی قراره سر امثال من بیاره چیکار باید بکنیم اگه اجرا بشه 
> و اینکه از الان کتابارو بخرم (منظورم کمک درسیاس) آیا خوبه برا 402 یا ممکنه تغییر کنه چون الان یکم پول دارم میخوام تا آخر تابستون کم کم بخرم
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنین


سلام میشه بگین چرا میخواین دوباره کنکور بدین؟از رششتون راضی نیستین ؟ لطفا اگه نمیتونین اینجا بگین خصوصی بگین چون من همین رشته رو احتمال زیاد میخوام برم به راهنمایی تون نیاز دارم

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلام میشه بگین چرا میخواین دوباره کنکور بدین؟از رششتون راضی نیستین ؟ لطفا اگه نمیتونین اینجا بگین خصوصی بگین چون من همین رشته رو احتمال زیاد میخوام برم به راهنمایی تون نیاز دارم


بحث دوس نداشتن و علاقه نداشتن نیست، ترجیح میدم یکبار دیگه و شاید آخرین بار به خودم اثبات کنم که اگر میخواستم میشد...
از اینکه سر تنبلی خودم و نخوندنم این شدم بدم میاد... 
یکبار دیگه میخوام برا هدفم و اثبات خودم بجنگم چیزیم برا از دست دادن ندارم شد که عالی نشد پرستاری رو دنبال میکنم

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> بحث دوس نداشتن و علاقه نداشتن نیست، ترجیح میدم یکبار دیگه و شاید آخرین بار به خودم اثبات کنم که اگر میخواستم میشد...
> از اینکه سر تنبلی خودم و نخوندنم این شدم بدم میاد... 
> یکبار دیگه میخوام برا هدفم و اثبات خودم بجنگم چیزیم برا از دست دادن ندارم شد که عالی نشد پرستاری رو دنبال میکنم


یه سوال دیگه دارم... واسه استخدام توی همون شهری که رشته رو خوندیم شانس پذیرش بیشتره؟بر فرض من مشهد قبول بشم میتونم راحت توی مشهد استخدام بشم؟یا ربطی نداره؟

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> خیلی ممنون، راسی کانالی میشناسی فیلمهای مؤسسات رو بزاره؟


 این هست کم کم شروع میکنه گذاشتن https://t.me/********/xlKCMnYuupBhNzc8

----------


## s_hosein_p

> یه سوال دیگه دارم... واسه استخدام توی همون شهری که رشته رو خوندیم شانس پذیرش بیشتره؟بر فرض من مشهد قبول بشم میتونم راحت توی مشهد استخدام بشم؟یا ربطی نداره؟


ربطی نداره، آزمون استخدامی شرکت میکنی و انتخاب میکنی ولی وارد پرستاری شی خودت کار دستت میاد الان اکثرا تو بیمارستانای خصوصی و نیمه خصوصی قراردادی کار میکنن و خودشونم سفت کردن، باید واردش شی دستت میاد چه خبره

----------


## s_hosein_p

UP

----------

